# Redemption is 4 months old



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

This past weekend my baby boy Redemption turned 4 mos. I can not believe how fast time has flew by. Next week we start therapy training. He is such an old soul very laid back loves to snuggle. His training is coming along really well.


----------



## evei (Sep 11, 2015)

He is so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable and sounds like a wonderful boy. 
Good luck with the Therapy training.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks I think it will be lots of fun with him.


----------

